# Breathing difficulties



## QueenG (Nov 26, 2019)

hello!

I've got a question. One of my new hens (about 7 mths old) was fine today, playing with her sister. In the evening when i went to check on them, she was sneezing and shaking her head like crazy. I took her inside and let her inhale some camomile tea... this was a few hours ago.. since then she started making soinds when breathing, they're very loud. I'm so worried! Should i go to the vets right away? It's midnight here... please help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She could have something stuck in her airway. Can you open her mouth and take a look? She could have eaten something she shouldn't. It's really hard to know without hands on. 

If her color is good you can try taking her in first thing in the morning if you don't see anything.


----------



## QueenG (Nov 26, 2019)

robin416 said:


> She could have something stuck in her airway. Can you open her mouth and take a look? She could have eaten something she shouldn't. It's really hard to know without hands on.
> 
> If her color is good you can try taking her in first thing in the morning if you don't see anything.


I looked and didn't see anything.. not in the mouth and not in the nose


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is she still distressed or has she calmed somewhat?

If this continues and you have a vet that will look at her take her in.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

How is she this evening? I hope she's alright!

What does the noise sound like? like a whistle? like a gravelly, scratchy noise? can you describe it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The video has sound, its weird sounding almost like something is stuck in the airway.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol oh boy, I didn't even notice it was a video, I'm such a dork. I"ll watch it now, ty Robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I wasn't sure what you were using to post so I tried to be subtle.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You're right, in the second video where the breathing is noisy, it does sound like something stuck in her airway. I wonder if she has a small piece of straw in her sinus where you can't see it? Maybe all the sneezing dislodged it and now it's further into the airway making the breathing noisier?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

robin416 said:


> LOL I wasn't sure what you were using to post so I tried to be subtle.


lol it's fine, ty for that.


----------



## sanderzzPT (Dec 25, 2019)

QueenG, so what was it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it would be nice to know what the outcome was. Unfortunately most times we never get a follow up to let us know.


----------

